

Ask HN: Are there any mature HTML5/canvas libraries? - CJefferson

I am planning to write a canvas-based drag and drop puzzle game.<p>Looking around at the various libraries I could use, it looks like (from looking at bug reports) that every library I look at seems to have problems on one of the desktop, Android or iOS, with things misbehaving.<p>Am I better off just reinventing the wheel, or is there any library which someone has experience with working across different OSes and browsers?
======
dhaivatpandya
Hydroxide: <https://github.com/Poincare/Hydroxide>

Disclosure: I'm the developer.

Its very easy to use, small, and if you fire me an email about anything going
wrong, I'll fix it :)

------
AjJi
I'm currently using FabricJS (demo page:
<http://kangax.github.com/fabric.js/kitchensink/>), so far, works fine on
desktop and iPad, didn't do much testing on android though.

------
jamesflorentino
I'm currently working on a browser based game and I found
<http://easeljs.com/> to be greatly useful.

------
bkyan
RaphaelJS seems solid on the desktop, but not sure how stable it is on
Android/iOS.

